# Have we lost the "Oh's" of Christianity?



## Michael Butterfield (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Teach me what it meaneth"”That cross uplifted high, With One"”the Man of Sorrow"”Condemned to bleed and die! Oh, teach me what it cost Thee To make a sinner whole; And teach me, Saviour, teach me The value of a soul!

Oh, teach me what it meaneth"”Thy love beyond compare, The love that reacheth deeper Than depths of self-despair! Yes, teach me, till there gloweth In this cold heart of mine Some feeble, pale reflection Of that pure love of Thine.

Oh, teach me what it meaneth, For I am full of sin; And grace alone can reach me And love alone can win. Oh, teach me, for I need Thee, I have no hope beside"”The chief of all the sinners For whom the Saviour died!

O Infinite Redeemer! I bring no other plea, Because Thou dost invite me I cast myself on Thee, Because Thou dost accept me I love and I adore; Because Thy love constraineth, I´ll praise thee evermore!


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Feb 5, 2006)

How about this Oh?


> Oh that my head were waters, and mine eyes a fountain of tears, that I might weep day and night for the slain of the daughter of my people!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh, who can worketh great English like Charles Haddon Spurgeon?


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 5, 2006)

Rom 11:33 Oh, the depth of the riches and wisdom and knowledge of God! How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways! 
Rom 11:34 "For who has known the mind of the Lord, or who has been his counselor?" 
Rom 11:35 "Or who has given a gift to him that he might be repaid?" 
Rom 11:36 For from him and through him and to him are all things. To him be glory forever. Amen.


----------



## Laura (Feb 5, 2006)

"O that men were half as careful in God's service to serve him wisely, as his enemies are to attack his kingdom craftily!"


----------



## Swampguy (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh God, have mercy on me a sinner!!!


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Feb 5, 2006)

O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus?


----------



## blhowes (Feb 5, 2006)

Psa 107:31 Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men!


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Feb 6, 2006)

Now that some good "oh's" have been offered, what I really want to know is have we become so cerebral that we know nothing of the "oh's" experientially? Oh, there is that pesky word experiential again. In all seriousness, what about the words of the original post or the words of Jeremiah 9:1?


----------



## Dave L (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> Now that some good "oh's" have been offered, what I really want to know is have we become so cerebral that we know nothing of the "oh's" experientially?



I think it was AW Tozer that made a very good point about this.
I can't remember the exact quote - it was about 20 years ago I read it, and it was his conviction that the church in the *1950's* had lost this element, but he contended that a right understanding of doctrine should always produce that "oh" that you are talking about.

I know a Reformed Baptist pastor who uses the term frequently in his prayers. The fact that this expression of, well, passion, is so lacking generally in MY prayers gave me pause for thought.

Just because we have (and agree with) the theology of the Puritans doesn't necessarily mean we are of the same spiritual stature.

Isaiah 64.1 "Oh, that You would rend the heavens! That You would come down! That the mountains might shake at Your presence"


----------



## Ivan (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> Just because we have (and agree with) the theology of the Puritans doesn't necessarily mean we are of the same spiritual stature.



God help us.


----------



## gwine (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Dave L_
> ...



He's the only one who can.

Oh, for a thousand tougues to sing, my great Redeemer's praise . . .


----------



## Michael Butterfield (May 11, 2006)

We have lost the Oh's. I am sure of it! When a seminary student can call the new Superman Movie awesome, then we have lost the Oh´s! When people who tell me that they are the gifts of Christ to his church can come home on Sunday after church and struggle with the piece of Hollywood tripe they are going to watch, then we have lost the Oh's! When these same people cannot darken the door of two weekly chapel services to be under the means of grace, then we have lost the Oh´s! We are not touched by a pristine vision of the one in whom we live, move and have our being. We spout reformed platitudes, but disbelieve them with our actions. Have we lost the Oh´s? Yes, because we have lost the grounds of the Oh´s!


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2006)

Isaiah 64:1 Oh, that Thou wouldst rend the heavens and come down, That the mountains might quake at Thy presence--


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 12, 2006)

Oh let the wickedness of the wicked come to an end; but establish the just: for the righteous God trieth the hearts and reins.


----------

